# The menstrual cycle affects rectal sensitivity in patients with irritable bowel



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIThe menstrual cycle affects rectal sensitivity in patients with irritable bowel syndrome but not healthy volunteers. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov:80/entrez/quer...4&dopt=Abstract


----------



## Rhetana (May 14, 2000)

Thanks for the article, Eric! (Although I bristle at the suggestion that I'm not a "healthy female!")Nice of them to confirm what we've always suspected.


----------



## webbsusa (Feb 1, 2001)

Well, all they had to do was ask me and my doc--we could have told them that!







Seriously, thanks for more scientific "proof." The best thing I've ever done for my IBS is to take birth control pills continuously so I only get a period every three months. I can't believe the difference it has made.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

thanks for posting that article. i go in to see my ob/gyn the 21st and i had already been thinking about talking to him about doing the 1 period every 3 months thing. now i am DEFINITELY talking to him about it. it sure would be nice if it helped!! thanks! ~mrs. mason


----------



## justjeni (Feb 20, 2002)

Yes, thanks for this IBS-D sufferer as well! I get it much, much worse about a week prior - it's h**l!!! It is so good to see that it is not just me however, because until reading this, I never heard anything about this and had even asked my GYN two years ago if there could be a connection and he said he didn't know of any evidence - but that was two years ago. I go again this year (disability won't let me go every year, even though I had to have cancer cells removed...nice, huh). Blessings!


----------



## Sdove (Jan 13, 2002)

Hi, Thanks for posting this. I know my IBS acts up more during this time of month alot with side pain and other symptoms.snowdove


----------



## Diane (Feb 16, 2002)

I was just told by my gynecologist that I could be on my birth control pills continuously to avoid the difficult week when I get my period. She didn't mention anything to me about getting my period every 3 months though. She said I would never get it as long as I was on the 3 week cycle of taking the pill. Could someone clarify that point for me? I was also wondering if anyone knew of potential health hazards associated with never getting your period because of being on the pill continously.Thanks very much for any feedback.Diane


----------



## webbsusa (Feb 1, 2001)

I get my period every three months because I take the blank pills at the end of the packevery three months. My dr. said that there is debate as to whether or not you "need" a period every once in awhile, so I take the blank pills every third pack just to be on the safe side. Hope that clears things up.


----------



## Diane (Feb 16, 2002)

Thanks for clarifying your use of the pill. I am about to start this system of eliminating my period, but I have been a little worried about the long-term health consequences of never getting it. It's good to hear your approach.Thanks for the information!Diane


----------



## Beckal (Mar 27, 2002)

My Doc told me that the pill was too dangerous for me b/c of a genetic clotting disorder. However, he said the depo provera shot was the safest choice. Theoretically I can continually get the shot until menopause. this means no more periods. My IBS is not as intense as it was during pms, but it still exists. I would reccomend the shot. I have had no negative side-effects. My mother also had the shot for many years and had a great response.


----------

